# Dual Cam Sway Control With 28 Krs



## tuckerroo (Mar 29, 2007)

We picked up our new 28 KRS today. We were supposed to get the Reese dual cam sway control in the deal. While they were instaling my WD hitch on the travel trailer and leveling my trailer to my 2005 Chevy 2500 HD truck, then told me that they could not install the dual cam sway, because the sway bracket mounting interfeared with one of the cross members under the propane tanks. So they just installed a normal Reese friction sway. Is there anyone with a 28 KRS with the Reese dual cam sway? I really think that my dealer was close with the deal, and was trying to get out of paying for the more expensive hitch. Any suggestions? Am I crazy??


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

welcome to the site. you going to any of the rallys?

I agree i hink they are getting out of a deal half the dealers dont set em right anyway.

Good luck


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

They are trying to save themselves some money. And you need more than friction sway control with that size trailer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations on bringing your new Roo home!!









I don't think the front end (frame) of the 28krs is any different from other Outbacks...Am I wrong?







.
I think your dealer pulled a fast one on you...we replaced the Reese friction sway hitch with an Equalizer about a month after our TT purchase. I don't think anyone here has ever mentioned that they had a problem mounting the Reese Dual Cam before


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

There are reports of having to cut the cross member to fit the DC, but I have not experienced it. I will give my 26RS a check and we can go from there. I don't know how they differ.

The Equal-i-zer is another good option. I agree that a single friction bar is not sufficient for your trailer.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I take it the dealer was attempting to install the U-Bolt style dual cam. The HP style dual cam should have no issues with propane brackets.

However, we have the U-Bolt style type and it fits our model Outback (27RSDS) with one small change. By turning around the brackets for the cam arms, things fit fine. This only takes 5 minutes. Use some Locktite and centerpunch the threads as Reese originally had done, and you'll be in business.

Or have the dealer install the HP style. That will work with no alterations.

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I was just going to reply that I didn't see any issues on my 26RS, and after reading cookies post, it is most likely because I have the HP.

Good luck with the dealer.

Tim


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I had to cut a little from the L-channel propane tank support to give my Dual-Cam a little more operating space. Here is a link where some others mention doing the same thing Dual Cam Install


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT








Welcome to Outbackers.com









I think the dealer is trying to give you a cheaper system. The brackets can be mounted 180 degrees which should move the brackets 3-4 inches...hopefully this will get you the room needed.

If you google Reese 26002 sway control - there is a 4 page instruction manual that explains how to set it up. You can see the bracket being rotated.

Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Kenstand said:


> I had to cut a little from the L-channel propane tank support to give my Dual-Cam a little more operating space. Here is a link where some others mention doing the same thing Dual Cam Install


Ditto...

I had to notch the "L" bracket for the clearence of the Cam arm.

Steve


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

X2 on more than friction control. As I am finding out, this 28roo is a beast to set up for proper and safe towing.
david


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You should go back to the dealer with all the info you have list above and demand a refund in the price of the two hithes. I think you got the ole bait and switch routine...


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

If you are putting much of anything in the from of the Roo, you will NEED more than the friction sway control. Look at the Equ-I-lizer. Most on here agree that it is comparable to the Reese, and it fits with no problem.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

cookie9933 said:


> By turning around the brackets for the cam arms, things fit fine. This only takes 5 minutes. Use some Locktite and centerpunch the threads as Reese originally had done, and you'll be in business.


This option is stated in the install instructions. Plus, there is another couple of inches of adjustment built into the cam arms themselves. Between these two adjustments alone, they should be able to fit without have to trim or cut anything.


----------



## tuckerroo (Mar 29, 2007)

UPDATE:






























First of all, I want to appreciate everyone's suggestions. I am learning fast that there is a wealth of information on this site.

I spoke to my RV salesman today, and approached him with my newfound ammunition regarding my issue. He had me speak to the service manager, who did some digging, and said that yes he can install the dual cam HP on my travel trailer. So I set up an appointment to get it installed.

Thanks again for everyone's guidance.

Ben


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tuckerroo said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is GREAT news. Sales guys must have been shocked w/ you coming back with all the info. Way to go!!


----------

